# Galley Provisioning in 1962



## Peter_LT (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello Folks,

I've just added a shipping order transcript for vegetables to the
Caronia Timeline, which raises one or two questions. 

The Caronia was sailing from Liverpool to New York via the West Indies, with 
no call at Southampton. A fair proportion of the foodstuffs ordered, especially
the frozen foods, would need to come to Liverpool from the U.S.A. My questions
revolve around the logistics of this - would they despatch this on one of the 
Queen's and take it by train or coaster from So'ton to Liverpool, or would 
they have gone by coaster from the U.S.A to Canada and thence to Liverpool
on a Cunarder?


----------



## ecb (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello there
The Cunard had quite a few cargo boats going to the states from Liverpool plus the"Sylvania"& "Carinthia"The "Caronia'Started the Cruise from Liverpool cause thats were she got her Yearly overhaul in the Gladstone DockI also sailed on her myself on that trip.
Regards
ecb


----------

